# 6" or 8" Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme?



## prusta81 (May 16, 2013)

I am strictly a hunter that primarily hunts whitetail in the Midwest from a stand or occasionally from a ground blind. I often times have to walk a pretty good distance to get to my hunting locations so bow weight/mobility is important. Anyway, a gentleman that happened to be shooting the same time I was at my local bow shop was kind enough to let me try his Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme. I'm not sure what length the bar was but it really seemed to quite my bow down and remove some hand vibration. I am now looking for recommendations between either the 6" or 8" Sport Hunter Extreme? Does anyone have experience with either or both and that they would be able to share their experience/perspective?

Thanks for any insight you may be able to share.
Adam


----------



## teamkeystone (Jun 26, 2013)

Stokerized 8" hunter........hands and feet the best in vibration reduction, hand shock, and balance


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

I had an 8" sport hunter and now have a 10" sport hunter. My daughter "stole" the 8" from me. I think the 10" offers a little more stabilization.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I have the 8". I almost wish I would have gone to the 10". Nice stab though! I would go 8" because 6" isn't gonna do much for stabilizing your rig. 8" is even too short for that really.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

10"


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

10 inch


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree with the above posts. I have a 6, 8, and two 10's. Guess which two are on my rigs? Yep, the two 10" ones. If I were you, I would go with at least the 8" version. Very good stabs, I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

I went with the 8" and use a Cobra Double Joint to swing it up and out of the way so it fits in my case (SBK iSeries). The Cobra Joint adds about an inch so over all it's about 9". The nice thing is that when I move my HHA sight all the way up the stab clears by about 1/2". If I bought the 10" it would hit the sight. Used it for hunting this year and is was a good size. Took a nice doe this year too so I guess it does the job!

Here's a pic in the case...


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

I run an 8" and love it.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

The farther out you have your stab the better for stabilization. Just try them both and decide for yourself. I personally like the 8", perfect for huntin. I use a 8.5" pro hunter. 8 oz of weight.


----------



## prusta81 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the input gentlemen! I think it's clear my decision is now between the 8" or 10" and not 6" or 8".


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 28, 2013)

I went with the 8in myself, really wanted the 10in but they didn't have it in black where I was at. I ended up adding a Sims Node on the front of it between the bar and weights, it feels well-balanced and is very quiet as well


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Another vote for the 10". It really is the perfect mix for me of an stabilizer that actually stabilizes in the woods without the feel that you're carrying a competition style stabilizer. Anything shorter I feel doesn't do much for stabilization, merely just a sound dampener.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a 12" Pro Hunter on my rig and have no problems shooting it out of my blind or climber. Keeps my bow rock solid.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a 10" and a 12". I've been going back and forth between an 8 and 11oz weight on both. I think the 12" with the 8oz will end up
being my front stab and the 10" with the 11oz will be my rear stab and just add or take away weight from the back stab. 
Good luck with yours.


----------



## prusta81 (May 16, 2013)

So it's down to either an 8" or 10" Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme. There are 7 votes for the 8" and 8 votes for the 10". Not really a clear winner and unfortunately I don't know of any dealers in my area (Green Bay, WI) that carry Bee Stinger stabs. 

For some reason I am just a little hesitant to have a 10" bar protruding from my bow while I'm out tromping through the woods but if it is truly worth it I guess I can get over it. 

Any final recommendations to push me one way or the other?


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

prusta81 said:


> So it's down to either an 8" or 10" Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme. There are 7 votes for the 8" and 8 votes for the 10". Not really a clear winner and unfortunately I don't know of any dealers in my area (Green Bay, WI) that carry Bee Stinger stabs.
> 
> For some reason I am just a little hesitant to have a 10" bar protruding from my bow while I'm out tromping through the woods but if it is truly worth it I guess I can get over it.
> 
> Any final recommendations to push me one way or the other?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2152485
How about Shane's grouping at 80 yards with the 10" Sport Hunter Xtreme with a 5 oz weight added on the end :eek2:, dude can shoot.


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

10" and play with the weight. It will give you a more rock-solid hold...and maybe use less weight than a 6" or 8" stab. B-Stingers are outstanding stabs.....I use them on my hunting bow(s) and my Open class 3D bow.

Lancaster Archery carries them, as does Bowhunter Supply Store......do a search.

G


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

prusta81 said:


> So it's down to either an 8" or 10" Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme. There are 7 votes for the 8" and 8 votes for the 10". Not really a clear winner and unfortunately I don't know of any dealers in my area (Green Bay, WI) that carry Bee Stinger stabs.
> 
> For some reason I am just a little hesitant to have a 10" bar protruding from my bow while I'm out tromping through the woods but if it is truly worth it I guess I can get over it.
> 
> Any final recommendations to push me one way or the other?



If you buy an 8" your going to need more weight to do what the 10" can do with less weight. If you truly want stability from a stabilizer then go for the 10".


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

If it is truly between the 6 and 8", then I would go with the 8". It will provide better stabilization. The Sport Hunter Extremes are awesome!


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

I went with a 10 inch myself and love it


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

prusta81 said:


> So it's down to either an 8" or 10" Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme. There are 7 votes for the 8" and 8 votes for the 10". Not really a clear winner and unfortunately I don't know of any dealers in my area (Green Bay, WI) that carry Bee Stinger stabs.
> 
> For some reason I am just a little hesitant to have a 10" bar protruding from my bow while I'm out tromping through the woods but if it is truly worth it I guess I can get over it.
> 
> Any final recommendations to push me one way or the other?


I battled the same exact dilemma this Summer and bought a 10" from AT classifieds. I was concerned, like you, about the extra length, but absolutely love it and am thankful for eveyone's opinions at that time. I don't want to sway you, but the 10" is very comfortable and is not in the way when walking. Also, if you buy a 10" and decide you want the 8", it would take about 15 seconds to sell the 10 on here.


----------



## lebbie54 (Sep 18, 2013)

Glenn58 said:


> I went with the 8" and use a Cobra Double Joint to swing it up and out of the way so it fits in my case (SBK iSeries). The Cobra Joint adds about an inch so over all it's about 9". The nice thing is that when I move my HHA sight all the way up the stab clears by about 1/2". If I bought the 10" it would hit the sight. Used it for hunting this year and is was a good size. Took a nice doe this year too so I guess it does the job!
> 
> Here's a pic in the case...
> 
> View attachment 1867083


Any issues with the stabilizer moving on you using the double joint?


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

Get both!!!


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

dlewis149helim said:


> Get both!!!


That's actually a 10" and a 6".


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

10"


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

I would go 8" at shortest, I just got a 10" today when I got my new bow. Go to your shop and shoot as many as you can and see what feels better to you on your bow. The 10" settled down my pins better than the 8" but that might be different on your bow


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

I have not had any issues with blind clearance out of my bstinger pro hunter 12" or doinker elite hunter 11.5", my vote goes for atleast the 10"


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Go with the longest you can. Let's face it, in a stand or blind we have how many inch's of arrow sticking out in front of the riser that we make certain to have clearance for before we draw. The stab is shorter than the arrow and won't be sticking a full 10 inch's out. 

The stab mount on my Spyder Turbo sit's 6 inch's behind the limb pocket's, a 10 inch stab will only stick out 4 inch's in front of the limb pocket's.


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

I also ran a 10" out front with a 6" out back... but this will not help the weight situation that you talked about... Overall I would say if you can go with the 10" but if you really don't want to add the weight go 8" just be comfortable.


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm in the exact same position in the exact same city. I'll be running up to Lena swamp archery as soon as my new strings come in. I'll let you know what they have.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## GutxPile (Dec 15, 2013)

get a10 and an 8. You will be shocked at how much better your bow shoots


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I personally would go with (and did go with actually) a 10" and not a 12"... because if you add a side bar/y-bar or a quick disconnect, you can still stay within the 12" sphere required for 3D hunter class, even if you don't shoot hunter. I find the 10" and a 6" side to be perfect on my Phenom... I have a 27" Competitor that collects dust because it's just too much weight, even with the factory 3oz up front.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

How much end weight comes with the Sport Hunter's ? Is it adjustable like the Pro Hunter models ?


----------



## GutxPile (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes they are adjustable and they come with 3 ounces of weight a piece


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

Lena swamp didn't have anything like that but the service was A+


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

prusta81 said:


> I am strictly a hunter that primarily hunts whitetail in the Midwest from a stand or occasionally from a ground blind. I often times have to walk a pretty good distance to get to my hunting locations so bow weight/mobility is important. Anyway, a gentleman that happened to be shooting the same time I was at my local bow shop was kind enough to let me try his Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme. I'm not sure what length the bar was but it really seemed to quite my bow down and remove some hand vibration. I am now looking for recommendations between either the 6" or 8" Sport Hunter Extreme? Does anyone have experience with either or both and that they would be able to share their experience/perspective?
> 
> Thanks for any insight you may be able to share.
> Adam


I had to stick with 8" just to conform with the 3D rules. If you aren't limited, I would go 10" minimum if not 12". 

I don't have experience with B Stinger but current getto Stab is 6". I wouldn't even waste the cash. 6" and under isn't even stabilizing anything if you look at the physics.


----------



## Pa. Shooter (Jan 31, 2004)

I went with the 6." on my Carbon knight for balance, and weight.
And I have the 8." on my Stevens Inception. Both are Awesome Stabalizers IMO


----------



## prusta81 (May 16, 2013)

Well I went with the 10" B Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme and although I haven't had much time to shoot with it, I must say I am extremely happy I went with the 10". It does not weigh or protrude from my bow nearly as much as I had thought it would. Just holding my bow out in front of me at full draw (with my no fire release, of course) it seems to balance very nicely and the few times I shot it at 17 yards at Cabela's indoor archery demo range it seemed to improve stability, as well as decrease any small amount of noise and vibration that was coming from my already very quiet and smooth bow. To me I guess I don't really understand why you wouldn't go with the 10" version of this stab.

Here is a picture of my bow with the stab for reference. Oh and you'll also notice my most recent off season purchases of getting my Mathews quiver and quiver bracket dipped in Lost Camo by RA Hoffer, LLC, as well as the Tru Fire Hardcore Max release. Man I can't wait until September!!!


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

prusta81 said:


> Well I went with the 10" B Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme and although I haven't had much time to shoot with it, I must say I am extremely happy I went with the 10". It does not weigh or protrude from my bow nearly as much as I had thought it would. Just holding my bow out in front of me at full draw (with my no fire release, of course) it seems to balance very nicely and the few times I shot it at 17 yards at Cabela's indoor archery demo range it seemed to improve stability, as well as decrease any small amount of noise and vibration that was coming from my already very quiet and smooth bow. To me I guess I don't really understand why you wouldn't go with the 10" version of this stab.
> 
> Here is a picture of my bow with the stab for reference. Oh and you'll also notice my most recent off season purchases of getting my Mathews quiver and quiver bracket dipped in Lost Camo by RA Hoffer, LLC, as well as the Tru Fire Hardcore Max release. Man I can't wait until September!!!
> 
> View attachment 1893357


Looking good!


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

I do not own a b stinger, great product, but MTC are this on stabilizers. Longer seems to be better for me. I experimented and I settled on a 10"worked best for me. Both function in the woods and stability while aiming. Good luck and again play around see what works best for you. If your real serious N&B has a great post about stabilizers.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

prusta81 said:


> So it's down to either an 8" or 10" Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme. There are 7 votes for the 8" and 8 votes for the 10". Not really a clear winner and unfortunately I don't know of any dealers in my area (Green Bay, WI) that carry Bee Stinger stabs.
> 
> For some reason I am just a little hesitant to have a 10" bar protruding from my bow while I'm out tromping through the woods but if it is truly worth it I guess I can get over it.
> 
> Any final recommendations to push me one way or the other?


 absolutely without a doubt go with the 10 inch, If it was me I would go with a 12 inch pro hunter and 11 ounces of weight up front!


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

newb. looking at this as well. what range of weight does a 10" come with? example: 3 to 9 ozs of adjustability?


----------



## prusta81 (May 16, 2013)

Comes with three 1-ounce weights. Bare 10" bar is 4.45 ounces and ranges up to 7.45 ounces with all three weights on.

http://www.beestinger.com/product-category-page.php?pc=Sport+Hunter+Xtreme



bojangles808 said:


> newb. looking at this as well. what range of weight does a 10" come with? example: 3 to 9 ozs of adjustability?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

GutxPile said:


> View attachment 1878706
> get a10 and an 8. You will be shocked at how much better your bow shoots




Is that the 10/8? The back bar looks just as long as the front.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

prusta81 said:


> Well I went with the 10" B Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme and although I haven't had much time to shoot with it, I must say I am extremely happy I went with the 10". It does not weigh or protrude from my bow nearly as much as I had thought it would. Just holding my bow out in front of me at full draw (with my no fire release, of course) it seems to balance very nicely and the few times I shot it at 17 yards at Cabela's indoor archery demo range it seemed to improve stability, as well as decrease any small amount of noise and vibration that was coming from my already very quiet and smooth bow. To me I guess I don't really understand why you wouldn't go with the 10" version of this stab.
> 
> Here is a picture of my bow with the stab for reference. Oh and you'll also notice my most recent off season purchases of getting my Mathews quiver and quiver bracket dipped in Lost Camo by RA Hoffer, LLC, as well as the Tru Fire Hardcore Max release. Man I can't wait until September!!!
> 
> View attachment 1893357


Looks Very Good!!! I just ordered a 8" B stinger and 10" B stinger( both sport hunter's) and a 5" Ktech twin to try on my Creed....I used a Ktech 3 on my 1st Creed and it shot/held very good. I figured I give the B Stingers a try first....If I dont like them Ill put the Ktech 5 twin on......


----------



## prusta81 (May 16, 2013)

Onlyaspike, we have gone through the exact same stabilizer progression with our Creed's. I started with the Tech 5 twin and just felt like it added too much weight to the bow. So I returned it and got the Tech 3 which felt much better from a weight standpoint, however from the research I've read you don't get much, if any stabilization from a stab that is less than 6-7 inches long. Stabilizers that short are more just for removing vibration and dampening noise. Also, I shot another guys B Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme a while back and it felt / sounded great! For some reason the 10" Sport Hunter Extreme does not feel as heavy on my bow as the Tech 5 twin did and they are essentially the same weight (7.5 oz Stinger vs. 7.6 oz Tech 5). Perhaps it has something to do with the fact the weight is out further in front of the bow with the Sport Hunter Extreme. I think you will find the 10" B Stinger feels very nice on your Creed. 



onlyaspike said:


> Looks Very Good!!! I just ordered a 8" B stinger and 10" B stinger( both sport hunter's) and a 5" Ktech twin to try on my Creed....I used a Ktech 3 on my 1st Creed and it shot/held very good. I figured I give the B Stingers a try first....If I dont like them Ill put the Ktech 5 twin on......


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is mine. I have the 10" on front and 8" for the side bar. Works well for 3d. I only use the 8" for hunting though.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Here is mine. I have the 10" on front and 8" for the side bar. Works well for 3d. I only use the 8" for hunting though.
> View attachment 1893806
> View attachment 1893807


Very nice!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

TimmyZ7 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks. Im fixing to get some matching threads on it soon.


----------



## IDArcherman (May 23, 2016)

Well all of these posts and others I have read have me getting a Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme 10" new bow is a Hoyt defiant 30" aluminum.

My old Stab, was a Stealth 6" (I don't even think they are in business anymore) old bow was a Hoyt Havoctec.

http://www.stealtharchery.com/bow_stabalizer2.shtml

I noticed a lot of pin float with the new Defiant, so hopefully the longer bee stinger will help with that.


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

I personally think it's something you have to "try" for yourself and "see" what length works best for you and best stabilizes your bow.

For me personally - with a 29.5" draw length - the 6" seems to balance my N34 quite well. I actually tried a longer version, but it didn't seem to help all that much. The "key" is - you want your pin(s) to "settle" right before the shot. For me to get the best results, my archery coach suggested a higher draw elbow and more back tension right before the shot. That seemed to be more important than the length of my stabilizer. In any case, that's worked for me, even with using the 6" Bee Stinger for 3D with my N34.









I am a big proponent of weight savings when hunting! And although the 8", 10", or 12" may not increase weight dramatically for hunting - for me personally - every ounce of weight savings counts as a plus. And with 2 surgically repaired shoulders, holding even a "little" less weight with my bow arm, is a positive - for me.

Either way, I think you might want to give your top 2 selections a try on your bow, before you make a decision. Good luck! :wink:


----------

